# Sitz-Geo bei 29ern neuerer Bj.



## Mordred (3. Mai 2014)

Moinsen,
nach fast 20-jähriger Abstinenz (nur Fullys seit `96, jedes Jahr freeride-lastiger) hats mich wieder gepackt und ich hab mir ein Hardtail geholt, und zwar ein 29er. Ich wollt halt mal wieder mehr km und hm schrubben und natürlich die Vor-/Nachteile eines twentyniners selbst erfahren. Das hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt, ich bin begeistert, oder besser gesagt überzeugt ( für Forstautobahnen bis mittelschwere trails ).
Nun aber zu meinem prob. Bike (Canyon GCAL 6.9 in M, bei 1,70cm) bekommen, aufgebaut, Sitzhöhe eingestellt (schon blöd geschaut dabei, zwecks Reach und Überhöhung), draufgesetzt und das Blödgucken wurde bestätigt.
Ich kam mir vor wie auf meinem schwersten Enduro, nur ohne Federweg.
OK, lass uns ausfahren. Wie auf `nem "Oma"-Rad. Steigen konnt der Bock trotzdem wie Sau, aber derb reintreten wie bei meinem RR oder TT gestaltete sich schwierig bis garnicht. Mit dem 720mm verbauten Lenker außerdem total nervös !
Und hier meine Frage:
Fährt man heut so xc, incl. race; hab ich irgendeinen Trend verpasst; oder bin ich schon zu alt das zu verstehen? Und das betrifft ja nicht nur speziell das von mir ausgesuchte 29er hardtail, bei anderen Herstellern siehts von der Geo ja nicht viel anders aus.
So geht das für mich nicht!
Als erstes Lenker gekürzt, jede Seite 50mm. Schon besser. Dann alle Spacer (da ist Canyon ja nicht sparsam) von unten nach oben (später rausgenommen und Gabelschaft gekürzt). Als nächstes `nen neuen Vorbau mit 100mm und -7° eingebaut. Schon besser, aber immer noch nicht race. Jetzt grad eben lange gesucht und einen 120mm -17° bestellt und dabei gedacht: Frag doch mal rum ob Du der einzige mit diesem Problem bist.
Merci schonmal im vorraus für Eure Statements (und ganz gespannt).


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Mai 2014)

Sehe ehrlich gesagt das Problem nicht. Sitzposition ist ja sehr individuell und unabhängig von der Laufradgröße. Scheint mir eher, dass in diesem Fall die Gesamtkomposition der Geometrie nicht das ist, was beim Kauf erhofft wurde.
Gut, mit dem Wissen lässt sich natürlich der nächste Bikekauf mit weniger Nachstellaufwand bewerkstelligen. Man muss sich halt mit der Materie befassen, was ja hier augenscheinlich angegangen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mordred (3. Mai 2014)

@Trail Surfer
Du sollst ja auch nicht sehen, sondern lesen ;-)
Denk schon das ich das Problem richtig beschrieben hab.
Mir  ist klar das bei einem twentyniner die front extrem hoch kommt, aber welches ist der Grund das ich auf einem race-bike wie auf 'nem BMX sitzen muss. Oder andersrum, was ist der Vorteil?


----------



## holgersen (4. Mai 2014)

Ging mir auch so: Nach langer Pause auf ein aktuelles Hardtail gesetzt und mir wie auf einem Chopper vorgekommen (inkl. blöd daherschauen ).

Bin mittlerweile nach vielem Lesen und Probieren bei 100 bis 110 mm und -6° bis -17° bzgl. des Vorbaus angekommen. Das ist nicht mehr so krass wie in den 90ern, aber passt sehr gut zum effizienten Pedalieren. Den Trend zu 60 - 80 mm Vorbauten, von dem man auch hier immer mal wieder etwas mitbekommt, verstehe ich ebenfalls nicht. Scheint wirklich eine sehr individuelle Sache zu sein.


----------



## subdiver (4. Mai 2014)

Ist doch ganz einfach, je breiter der Lenker um so kürzer der Vorbau.
Ich möchte nicht mit einem 100 oder 120er Vorbau und einem 700mm Lenker fahren wollen.


----------



## stonele (5. Mai 2014)

Breiter Lenker, kurzer Vorbau scheint Trend zu sein. Die Profis fahren allerdings auch mit richtig tiefem Lenker.
Auf http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gallery/article/cairns-mtb-world-cup-crosscountry-pits-gallery-40859/6/ sieht man Crosscountry Weltcup Räder. Eine Frau fährt sogar einen -40 Grad Vorbau um tief genug zu kommen.


----------



## memphis35 (5. Mai 2014)

Den Pros bleibt nichts anderes übrig , die müssen Sponsorenmaterial verwenden .
Alle anderen sind nichts anderes als Trendhuren . Niemand wird gezwungen ein 29er das einem nicht passt zu fahren .


----------



## zuki (5. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht ein zu langes Steuerrohr? Die aktuellen 29er haben da eigentlich "nachgebessert" und deutlich kürzere Steuerrohre. Ich habe das Problem bei meiner Länge ohnehin nicht. Ansonsten halt so etwas hier verwenden. Das senkt das Cockpit auch ab, wenn es mit der Überhöhung nicht klappen will:

http://www.syncros.com/syncros/global/de/products/2347640001111/Vorbau-Syncros-XR1-5/

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2623


----------



## Milan Racer (5. Mai 2014)

Mordred schrieb:


> Fährt man heut so xc, incl. race; hab ich irgendeinen Trend verpasst; oder bin ich schon zu alt das zu verstehen?



da hat sich in 20 Jahren einiges getan


----------



## F4B1 (5. Mai 2014)

zuki schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein zu langes Steuerrohr? Die aktuellen 29er haben da eigentlich "nachgebessert" und deutlich kürzere Steuerrohre.


Naja, deutlich kürzer ist der Vorbau trotzdem, was in meinen Augen auch nicht schlecht ist. Hab ja selbst am 26"er trotz 2m Körpergröße und "nur" 680mm Lenker "nur" noch einen 110er Vorbau. Mit 11cm Überhöhung. Denke sogar noch über 720mm und 100mm Vorbau nach. Rad wird deutlich wendiger und im Wiegetritt beherrschbarer.

p.s.: Bedenkt bitte, dass bei großen Fahrern Vorbaulänge und Überhöhung meist etwas wachsen. Bilder in meinen Album sind auch nicht mehr aktuell. Da war noch ein 130er Vorbau mit +6° montiert.


----------



## subdiver (5. Mai 2014)

Mein 29er ist Größe M (18 Zoll), also relativ klein für ein 29er.
Trotzdem könnte ich mit Sattelüberhöhung fahren, wenn ich den Spacer
herausnehmen würde.
Tue ich aber nicht, da ich in meinem Alter lieber Sattel und Lenker auf gleicher Höhe fahre.
Vorbau 80 mm, Lenker 710 mm und es passt für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Mai 2014)

@Mordred
Meine Süße fährt bei 168cm Größe "S" -denke, hier liegt das Problem: der Rahmen ist knapp zu groß.
Mal auf'm kleineren Rad Probe gefahren?


----------



## subdiver (6. Mai 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Mal auf'm kleineren Rad Probe gefahren?



Nein, warum sollte ich ein Kleineres fahren ?
Ich denke Größe M ist die Grenze, darunter würde ich eher zum 26 oder 27,5er tendieren.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Mai 2014)

subdiver schrieb:


> Nein, warum sollte ich ein Kleineres fahren ?
> ...



Weil Mordred geschrieben hat das er 170cm groß bist und mit einem 'M' nicht klar kommt.

Rahmengröße hat nix mit Laufradgröße zu tun: S = S (z.B. bei Rahmenhöhe oder Oberrohrlänge). 

Mordred, stell doch mal 'n Bild von Dir auf Deinem Bike ein. Vielleicht lässt sich da ja schon was erkennen.


----------



## subdiver (6. Mai 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Rahmengröße hat nix mit Laufradgröße zu tun.
> S = S (z.B. bei Rahmenhöhe oder Oberrohrlänge).
> 
> Stell doch mal 'n Bild von Dir auf Deinem Bike ein. Vielleicht lässt sich da ja schon was erkennen.



Habe gerade nur ein Bild vom Bike, ohne mich.
Wie man sieht, könnte ich den Lenker noch tiefer montieren.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Mai 2014)

Ein Bild von Mordred mit Ross und Reiter wäre hier zielführender...aber nettes Radl hast!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (6. Mai 2014)

Ja, tät mich auch interessieren, ich werde demnächst bei etwa gleicher Größe an das gleiche Problem geraten.

700mm ist zu breit für CC. Ob 29er oder nicht. Das ist einfach quatsch. Kannste ja gleich Mopped fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (6. Mai 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ein Bild von Mordred mit Ross und Reiter wäre hier zielführender...aber nettes Radl hast!



Uups, sorry.
Hatte überlesen, dass Du Mordred und nicht mich gemeint hattest 

Mit 1,70m würde ich wahrscheinlich zum 27,5er tendieren.
Ich habe 1,76m und empfinde M bei einem 29er als die unterste Größe.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2014)

Wenn du meinst


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Mai 2014)

subdiver schrieb:


> ...
> Mit 1,70m würde ich wahrscheinlich zum 27,5er tendieren.
> Ich habe 1,76m und empfinde M bei einem 29er als die unterste Größe.



Blödsinn aus der Bravo nachgebetet!

Wir waren am WE zum Freeriden im Vinschgau. Meine Süße (168cm) ist mit ihrem 29er Stumpi FSR Evo in S ganz vorn mitgefahren. Sie fährt seit genau zwei Jahren überhaupt erst Bike und ist im Oktober '13 von 26 auf 29 umgestiegen. Alle relevanten Geo-Daten sind +/- ein paar weniger Millimeter bei beiden Bikes gleich.

Ihre Fahrtechnik hat auf dem 29er aber deutlich dazu gewonnen!

Schau' Dir mal die Geo's an. Ein 29er in S oder M hat bauart bedingt keinen anderen Reach oder Stack.

Wenn 26" funktionieren würde, müssten Rennräder ja auch anders aussehen.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Ja, tät mich auch interessieren, ich werde demnächst bei etwa gleicher Größe an das gleiche Problem geraten.
> 
> 700mm ist zu breit für CC. Ob 29er oder nicht. Das ist einfach quatsch. Kannste ja gleich Mopped fahren.



Echt? Hab mir vor zwei Wochen einen richtig günstigen 720er Lenker ans 26er Trainingsrad getackert. Von der Kontrolle bergab war ich echt beeindruckt. Der 660er am meinem 29er wird jetzt auch durch einen 710er ersetzt.

Solche Pauschalaussagen sind einfach Quatsch!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (6. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Solche Pauschalaussagen sind einfach Quatsch!



Ich finde Pauschalaussagen einfach super! Endlich mal kein rumgeeiere und diskutieren .


----------



## subdiver (6. Mai 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Blödsinn aus der Bravo nachgebetet!
> 
> Wir waren am WE zum Freeriden im Vinschgau. Meine Süße (168cm) ist mit ihrem 29er Stumpi FSR Evo in S ganz vorn mitgefahren. Sie fährt seit genau zwei Jahren überhaupt erst Bike und ist im Oktober '13 von 26 auf 29 umgestiegen. Alle relevanten Geo-Daten sind +/- ein paar weniger Millimeter bei beiden Bikes gleich.
> 
> ...




Wie ich sehe, bist Du Specialized-Händler und die bieten unter 29 (noch) keine Bikes mehr an.
Kein Wunder, daß dann Deine Süße mit einem 29er gut klarkommt.
Wobei ich mich bei den Runterfahrern (Freeridern) überhaupt nicht auskenne.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Mai 2014)

@subdiver
Falsch geraten. Bin kein Speci-Händler. Aber ich fahre die Bikes über die ich mich auslasse statt mir meine Weißheiten aus irgendwelchen Bravos abzugreifen.

Und: ja. Nach Scott, Cube, Giant und bmc aus den Kategorien AM+, Marathon-Fully und HT (früher 26", seit vier Jahren  29") stehen jetzt auch Specialized im Fahrradkeller. 2x Stumpi FSR, 1x Enduro, 1x Bahn. Ausschließlich 29" (bzw. 28" beim Bahnrad).

Denke, da weiß ich, wovon ich schreibe.


----------



## subdiver (6. Mai 2014)

@Robert-Ammersee
Ich verstehe Deine Agressivität und Unterstellungen mir gegenüber
in Deinen Beiträgen nicht.
Die Vermutung, dass Du Speci-Händler oder zumindest diesem wohlgesonnen bist,
dürfte aufgrund der Werbung in Deiner Signatur naheliegend sein.

Übrigens bin ich aus dem Bravo-Alter heraus und traue mir auch zu,
nach über 30jähriger Rennrad- und über 20jähriger MTB-Erfahrung
mir eine eigene Meinung zu bilden.
Aber wie Du auch in Deiner Signatur stehen hast, Du hast ja Recht


----------



## zuki (6. Mai 2014)

Im übrigen scheint der ursprüngliche Fragesteller ohnehin sein Interesse am Thema verloren haben.


----------



## cluso (7. Mai 2014)

Ist eigentlich so schlechtes Wetter das man sich wegen so einem Sch**ß derart anpissen muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (7. Mai 2014)

subdiver schrieb:


> @Robert-Ammersee
> 
> Aber wie Du auch in Deiner Signatur stehen hast, Du hast ja Recht



 Jo mei, aber ich habe damit (der Rechthaberei wegen) immernoch keine Antwort auf meine Frage.

*Ich habe noch nie die Bravo gelesen.


----------



## mikeonbike (7. Mai 2014)

also - ich bin 1,70 und 29'er in M sind mir klar zu groß... 16" ist prima und läuft wie sau... m (18") war mir aber auch bei 26'er schon zu groß...

29 in S







29+ auch in S






dann klappt's auch mit der oberrohrlänge... bei der größe fahre ich am racebike den 600'er lenker mit 90ziger vorbau (-17°)... am 29+ einen 720 mm lenker mit einem 70 mm vorbau...


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (7. Mai 2014)

Danke ! Ich fühle mich bestätigt. Alles beim alten was die Größen angeht. So in etwa sollte es auch für mich hinhauen und das sieht gut aus.


----------



## cluso (7. Mai 2014)

@mikeonbike
Beides absolute Geschosse... 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Mordred (8. Mai 2014)

Robert-Ammersdass schrieb:


> Weil Mordred geschrieben hat das er 170cm groß bist und mit einem 'M' nicht klar kommt.
> 
> Raufradgröße hat nix mit Laufradgröße zu tun: S = S (z.B. bei Rahmenhöhe oder Oberrohrlänge).
> 
> Mordred, stell doch mal 'n Bild von Dir auf Deinem Bike ein. Vielleicht lässt sich da ja schon was erkennen.



Ich schrieb nicht , daß ich mit einem M nicht klarkomm, das paßt super. Mich wundert nur die künstlich hochgezogene und FR-lastige  Front die die Hersteller den doch eigentlich racelastigen 29er HT verabreichen. Ich kann so, gerade bergauf, nicht wirklich "reinlatschen" und das Maximale rausholen.

Hab die Tage einen 120mm/-17º VB montiert und so langsam paßt es. Ach ja, und natürlich die guten, alten "Hörnchen", jetzt kommt langsam quäl-dich-feeling auf

Foto vllt. mal am WE und noch eins dazu von meinem TT damit man sieht wie ich es brauche und gewohnt bin.



zuki schrieb:


> Im übrigen scheint der ursprüngliche Fragesteller ohnehin sein Interesse am Thema verloren haben.



Nein, nein, sehr spannend die Geschichte und offensichtlich steh ich ja doch nicht so allein da mit der Problematik.
Hab nur die Woche Nachtschicht aufgedrückt bekommen und steh dann immer ein bisschen neben mir.


----------



## stonele (8. Mai 2014)

Freu mich schon auf Bilder von dem Bike.


----------



## Mordred (9. Mai 2014)

So, Ihr habt es so gewollt. Es folgt die Bilderflut. In Ermangelung eines (noch nicht vorhandenen ) Fotostudios mußte die Garagenwand herhalten, wegen der ungünstigen Lichtverhältnisse und des instabilen Sitzens der Blitz, also verzeiht die miese Schlagschattenbildung. Auf lange Photoshop auch kein Bock, also schnell in Paint gekritzelt, hier geht es ja auch nicht um meine "Fresse" 

Vorweg: Ich bin bin 44, 1,69m bei 65kg Saisongewicht. Seit einigen Jahren hab ich mich auf bikes dieses Herstellers eingeschossen und möchte hier partout keine Kommentare darüber. Größe M paßt bei Canyon immer vorzüglich.

Eins möchte ich noch loswerden, da auch in diesem Fred wieder die Diskussion über 29er und kleine Leute hochkommt.
Mädels, lasst Euch nix einreden, geht Probe fahren. Wenn irgendwie möglich auf Euren Hausstrecken. Ich bin völlig überzeugt von meinem und dem von mir angepeilten Einsatzzweck.

So, nu geit dat af !


----------



## Mordred (9. Mai 2014)

Ich hab verpasst von meinem eigenen 29er Photos im Auslieferungszustand zu machen, daher hier ein freies aus dem Netz. Dürfte ein M sein.
Hintendran eins meines GCAL im momentanen Zustand. Ich denk hier sieht man schon ganz deutlich, worauf ich hinaus bzw. wo ich hin will.


----------



## mikeonbike (9. Mai 2014)

das schaut doch vernünftig aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mordred (9. Mai 2014)

1. Twentyniner, so schon recht gut.
2. RR Untergriff, so sind schon mal 150km und 2k bis 3k hm drin (Pantani-Style ist geil ) Mein RR dient vornehmlich für Touren und Bergfahrten. Zum speeden und schnell viel km (für die Statistik ) kommt:
3. TT. Ich sitz eigentlich noch viel weiter vorn, quasi Sattelspitze in der Puperze , läßt sich nur blöd an der Garagenwand verwirklichen. Auch hier fahr ich schon mal die Marathon-Distanz und hab keine probs mit der Sitz-posi, eher dann schon mit der Kondition (Brevett heißt das Zauberwort für meine Zukunft !)


----------



## Mordred (9. Mai 2014)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> das schaut doch vernünftig aus...


Merci, das denk ich auch.
Aaaaber,
wenn ich die letzten 3 Bilder in Ihrer Reihenfolge vergleiche, könnt ich mir glatt vorstellen mal versuchsweise noch mehr am twentyniner zu feilen.
Schön, daß Ihr mich überredet habt diese Strecke zu schießen, hab mich selbst ja so auch noch nie gesehen und verglichen; sehr aufschlussreich !!!

Huch, da steckt ja noch der Rollen-Mavic-Schwalbe im RR ...

Nun bin ich mal gespannt auf den weiteren Diskussionsverlauf, Stoff geliefert ist ja nun genug. Bin gespannt !


----------



## zuki (10. Mai 2014)

Ich finde auch, dass es gut aussieht. Man sieht aber an dem Hydroformingunterrohr, wie schwer sich die Hersteller teilweise tun, vernünftige Racebikes als 29er auf die Räder zu stellen. Der Hauptmarkt ist halt Touring und der Normalverbraucher ist glücklich wenn ein Sticker mit "Race" an möglichst jedem Teil pappt.


----------



## cluso (10. Mai 2014)

Wenn man deine Beine anschaut denke ich du weißt was du tust.


----------



## stonele (10. Mai 2014)

Schöne Sitzstudie. Ich sehe es genauso - zum richtig schnell fahren ist eine Sattelüberhöhung notwendig und dann muss der Lenker einfach tief runter.


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Mai 2014)

Was bei hoher Front und 29er immer vergessen wird: fahren alle immer noch 100mm, was beim HT eigentlich wirklich nicht notwendig ist. Wer fährt schon 120mm beim 26er Race HT?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (11. Mai 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Was bei hoher Front und 29er immer vergessen wird: fahren alle immer noch 100mm, was beim HT eigentlich wirklich nicht notwendig ist. Wer fährt schon 120mm beim 26er Race HT?



Beim 26er einen 100mm (positiv) und beim 29er einen 80mm (negativ) Vorbau.


----------



## Shreck (12. Mai 2014)

Sehr cooles Thema,

Ich musste beim GC AL auch zu (M) greifen bei 1,75m. Schrittlänge so 81cm. Da das Oberrohr bei S einfach zu kurz war.
Jetzt kämpfe ich auch mit der etwas zu hohen Front und bin am optimieren... Bei mir aber nicht so tragisch, bin Einsteiger und das ist das erste MTB für mich. Wenn ich in Zukunft besser weiß was ich brauche, dann bin ich bereit mehr $ auszugeben. Deine Front gefällt mir sehr gut!
Vorbau/Barends? Hab die Spacer auch nach oben, nur einen mit 0,5 mm hab ich da gelassen, soll man wohl. Original Iridium Vorbau gedreht, aber das stellt mich noch nicht zufrieden.

Glück gehabt, dass ich hier auf das (fast) gleiche Bike treffe


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Mai 2014)

subdiver schrieb:


> Beim 26er einen 100mm (positiv) und beim 29er einen 80mm (negativ) Vorbau.


Federweg ☺


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (12. Mai 2014)

Nene, lass dat basteln am MTB mal, das ist kein Rennrad, so ist schon ok. Danke für Deine Bilder @Mordred.

Mehr davon bitte, er hat ja vorgemacht wie es geht


----------



## F4B1 (12. Mai 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Nene, lass dat basteln am MTB mal, das ist kein Rennrad, so ist schon ok.


Das trifft es. Ausdauerradsport im Gelände ist halt was anderes als auf der Straße. Auf der Straße kann man sich voll darauf konzentrieren, möglichst schnell fahren zu können. Im Gelände muss man auch irgendwie den Trail runter kommen.


----------



## HansHeinz (16. Mai 2014)

So, fast 2 Wochen später (viel Arbeit und noch viel mehr Sch..ßwetter hier im mittleren Schwarzwald) heute der erste wirkliche Ausritt nach dem letzten Umbau. Fazit vorweg: Ich bin so ganz zufrieden. Jetzt scheint es mir ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Up- und Downhill zu sein. Uphill spürbar besser, ruhigerer Lauf bei langsamen und verblockten Strecken/Trails. "Reinlatschen" klappt wunderbar.


----------



## Mordred (16. Mai 2014)

Downhill merk ich spürbar keinen Unterschied. Das schreib ich aber dem Adrenalin und der jahrelangen Erfahrung  zu. In diesen Momenten achte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich auf das bike , alle Sinne sind so ca. 5- 20 m vor mir auf die Fahrbahn fokussiert.
Letztendlich bin ich ganz zufrieden, das heißt aber nicht das ich nicht weiter rumexperementiere. So'n A-Head VB ist ja schnell gewechselt, sollte mir mal kostengünstig einer unterkommen.

Ja, genau, das Thema "Mörder"-Federweg an'nem HT hat mich auch beschàftigt wàhrend der Tour heut. Nice to have, so 100mm, aber brauch ich sie wirklich!? Bei dem Einsatzzweck ? !
20-30 mm weniger und zum Ende hin schön progressiv könnt ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen. Da muß ich mich mal schlau machen.
Zu meinen Anfangszeiten hàtten wir jeden gesteinigt, der mit 'ner Bomber Z1 in'nem Hardtail losgezogen wäre.

Und ja, über Bilder anderer Um-/Aufbauten zu diesem Thema würd ich mich auch freuen! Ich schau immer genau hin wenn mir ein twentyniner begegnet, aber zu meiner Entäuschung seh ich da immer nur Stangenware, die dann aber auch alsbald hinter mir verschwindet. Warum nur ?

Ende Juni sollte meine Hausmarke mir mein neues Fully liefern. Ein AM 27, 5 mit 140 vorn und hinten (nein, jeweils, nicht zusammen). Ich werd dann mal ausgeruht eine Vergleichsfahrt auf meiner Hausrunde drehen. Auf das Ergebniss bin ich wirklich gespannt und würde es hier mit Fakten und Diagrammen posten wollen.

Ach so , Merci noch für die Beine . Aber irgendwo , irgendwie müssen sich ja 20,000 Jahreskilometer niederschlagen . Danke für die Blumen .


----------



## markus-maximus (18. Mai 2014)

Für mich sieht es danach aus, dass er ein MTB zu einem RR umgerüstet hat...

Mit der Position mag man zwar ne Stunde rum bringen, aber 4h über Stock und Stein und die OP für CTS kann man buchen. Bergab scheint mir dies auch nicht die idealste Position zu sein.

Schmale und gerade Lenker passen m.E. eher zu schmächtigen kleineren Personen. Mit ner Schulterbreite ausserhalb Gr.M fängt der Lenker ab 700mm erst an passend zu werden.

Aber unter dem Strich ist ideal worauf du dich wohl fühlst. Meine Entwicklung ist definitiv aber eine andere...620-680 und am 29" nehme ich jetzt 740 (eventuell kürze ich den noch) - gefahren bin ich schon 700mm - war gut...

Aber dich sieht man hinter mir nicht mal..ergo wäre es komisch, wenn wir das gleiche Set up fahren würden 

P.S. Beine kommen schon gut auf dem Bild..weisst du aber selbst


----------



## Jesus Freak (18. Mai 2014)

Ich blick den Sinn dieser Diskussion nicht. RR und MTB zu vergleichen ist schon mal sinnlos, speziell was Sitzpositionen angeht. 

Wenn Dir die Position auf dem Canyon auch nach Umbauten nicht zusagt, such Dir einen passenden Rahmen oder lass Dir einen Massrahmen bauen.  Wenn Du soviel fährst, wie Du sagst, ist der finanzielle Aufwand auf jeden Fall vertretbar. Problem gelöst

Übrigens fahre ich auf meinem 29er ne ähnliche Position wie Du, könnte aber Deine Position auf dem RR nie so fahren, weil ich zwei Bandscheiben OPs hinter mir hab.

Übrigens erlauben 29er grad ne aufrechtere Sitzhaltung weil sich das Fahrverhalten signifikant von 26ern unterscheidet. Vergleich mal die Bikes von MTB-Profis aus den 90ern mit denen von heute, dann wirst Du einen Riesenunterschied sehen. Und die Profis fahren heute auch nicht langsam...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Mai 2014)

markus-maximus schrieb:


> Für mich sieht es danach aus, dass er ein MTB zu einem RR umgerüstet hat...



Was ja wohl auch bei der artgerechten Haltung eines 29er Race HT angebracht ist.

Und nichts für ungut wegen Deiner Vorliebe für XXL Lenker, aber mich nervt dieser Trend nur noch. Bei den Rennen fahren mittlerweile so viel Idioten mit diesen Lenkern rum, aber keine Ahnung vom Fahren in der Gruppe. An Engstellen werden sie dann immer alle nervös und überholen ist aufregend. Fahre mit recht breiten Schultern einer 68er Lenker und der reicht wirklich vollkommen. Nur weil sie jetzt alle schreiben, dass man XX Lenker zu fahren hat, muss es ja nicht unbedingt stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (18. Mai 2014)

Dann spar Dir Deine Aufregung und fahr einen 680er Lenker, mach ich auch ;-)

Und nein, man fährt nicht MTB um darauf so zu sitzen wie auf dem RR. Letzten Endes fährt jeder rum wie ER will und alle sind glücklich. Nur sollte man nicht glauben, dass sich die Industrie nach seinen persönlichen Vorlieben richtet. Sie richtet und hat sich schon immer nach Trends gerichtet, denn es geht um Geld.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## markus-maximus (18. Mai 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Was ja wohl auch bei der artgerechten Haltung eines 29er Race HT angebracht ist.
> 
> Und nichts für ungut wegen Deiner Vorliebe für XXL Lenker, aber mich nervt dieser Trend nur noch. Bei den Rennen fahren mittlerweile so viel Idioten mit diesen Lenkern rum, aber keine Ahnung vom Fahren in der Gruppe. An Engstellen werden sie dann immer alle nervös und überholen ist aufregend. Fahre mit recht breiten Schultern einer 68er Lenker und der reicht wirklich vollkommen. Nur weil sie jetzt alle schreiben, dass man XX Lenker zu fahren hat, muss es ja nicht unbedingt stimmen.



Kann ich nachvollziehen..aber bei Rennen trifft man so oder somehr Idioten als einem lieb ist 

Dein Scott Scale bin ich gefahren mit dem Serienlenker(700mm) fand ich passend. Aber ob nun 680-720 ist sicherlich den Vorlieben entsprechend.
Ein Freund von mir fährt bei 188cm nen 620 Flat Ritchey WC..das sieht aus wie der Affe auf dem Schleifstein..
Ich für meinen Teil bekomme dank der Breite besser Luft..und der Rucksack schneidet nicht so..


----------



## F4B1 (19. Mai 2014)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Letzten Endes fährt jeder rum wie ER will und alle sind glücklich. Nur sollte man nicht glauben, dass sich die Industrie nach seinen persönlichen Vorlieben richtet. Sie richtet und hat sich schon immer nach Trends gerichtet, denn es geht um Geld.


Eben. Man kann sich auch einfach freuen, dass man aktuell so dermaßen viele deutlich unterschiedliche Teile kaufen kann. Voralldingen auch zu relativ günstigen Preisen. Da kann man dann die unmöglichsten Kombinationen testen. 26", Bar-Ends am breiten Lenker, verschiedene Vorbaulängen, diverse Reifen, Schaltungen...
DIE eine Lösung gibt es sowieso nicht und hübsch und modern muss ein Racebike auch nicht zwingend aussehen. Schnell fahren sollte man selbst mit seinen Bike fahren können, alles andere ist irrelevant.


----------



## subdiver (19. Mai 2014)

Früher bin ich mit 560mm Flatbar und Hörnchen, 120mm Vorbau überall gefahren,
dabei hatte mein Bike eine Sattelüberhöhung von fast 10cm.

Heute wäre das für mich unverstellbar und nicht mehr fahrbar.
An meinem neuen Marathonfully habe ich null Sattelüberhöhung,
einen 80mm Vorbau und einen 710mm Lenker montiert.
Dabei fühle ich mich saugut und meine Bandscheiben sagen Danke


----------



## Jesus Freak (19. Mai 2014)

+1


----------



## Flanschbob (19. Mai 2014)

also ich fahre am 26er rigid mtb mit 15cm überhöhung durch die gegend. ich musste den vorbau von +6° auf -6° umdrehen, um mich wohl zu fühlen.
über 29er hab ich schon nachgedacht, aber mache mir deswegen ein bisschen sorgen. mehr als einen -17° vorbau will ich auch nicht verbauen. allerdings scheine ich einen überdurchschnittlich großen sattelstützenauszug zu fahren, vielleicht klappt es ja doch einigermaßen.

inwiefern erlaubt ein 29er denn eine aufrechte sitzposition? ich hatte immer das gefühl, dass mein oberkörper eine riesen luftbremse darstellt und das vorderrad stieg bei höherer front recht schnell (sowohl bergauf als auch beim beschleunigen im sitzen). ist das beim 29er anders?


----------



## F4B1 (19. Mai 2014)

Luftwiderstand ist am MTB ja jetzt erstmal nicht soo sehr relevant.
Das aufsteigende Vorderrad wird am 29er voralldingen durch die zwangsweise längeren Kettenstreben vermieden. Kann man, wie ich letztes Jahr schon mal anmerkte, auch mit kleinen Laufrädern nachvollziehen. 445mm Kettenstreben waren vor 20 Jahren an Tourenhardtails keine Seltenheit.


----------



## subdiver (19. Mai 2014)

@Flanschbob 
Du bist noch jünger, richtig ?


----------



## Flanschbob (19. Mai 2014)

@subdiver
ich bin 26 -> gerundet 30 -> quasi kurz vor der midlife-crisis -> am überlegen ob ich mir auf meine alten tage einen titan 29er gönnen sollte 

meine freundin meint immer, dass man auf meinen rädern "über kopf" fährt. ich denke es liegt an langen beinen und eher kurzem oberkörper. der hohe sattel in kombination mit -17° vorbau und starrgabel mit etwas kleinerer einbauhöhe könnte dann ja was fahrbares ergeben. ein breiter lenker (derzeit 600mm) würde den oberkörper ja auch weiter nach unten bringen. 

die längeren kettenstreben hatte ich gar nicht bedacht, derzeit habe ich da wohl 420mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (19. Mai 2014)

Tja mit 26 bin ich auch noch mit so einer Sattelüberhöhung gefahren 
Wirst sehen, im Laufe der Jahre wird diese immer geringer.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (19. Mai 2014)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> @subdiver
> ich bin 26 -> gerundet 30 -> quasi kurz vor der midlife-crisis -> am überlegen ob ich mir auf meine alten tage einen titan 29er gönnen sollte
> 
> meine freundin meint immer, dass man auf meinen rädern "über kopf" fährt. ich denke es liegt an langen beinen und eher kurzem oberkörper. der hohe sattel in kombination mit -17° vorbau und starrgabel mit etwas kleinerer einbauhöhe könnte dann ja was fahrbares ergeben. ein breiter lenker (derzeit 600mm) würde den oberkörper ja auch weiter nach unten bringen.
> ...




Solange Du so ein junger Hüpfer bist, solltest Du fahren was geht, später kommste ganz von alleine in die aufrechte Position und ganz zum Schluss dann in die waagerechte, oder die verstreute, so wie ich mal, hoffentlich in noch lange nicht Zeit...Freundinnen sind in Sachen Männerkram meist die falschen Ratgeber. Ohren zu machen.


----------



## markus-maximus (20. Mai 2014)

Mein Werdegang vom BMX bis zum Liegerad...

Ich habe jetzt solange rum gemacht, bis der Syntace Vector Carbon High5 mit 8° Sweep wenig bis gar nicht mehr lieferbar ist..angepeilt ist 700-720mm..der ist ja kürzbar...10mm high ist mir glaube ich zu heavy am 29"


----------



## Mordred (23. Mai 2014)

LOL, herrlich zu lesen !
Sitz jetzt grad nach ' ner schönen schnellen Feierabendrunde bei einem Hefe und les die letzten posts. 
Schön kontrovers, schön spannend, Eure Vorlieben.
Letzte Tuningmaßnahmen heute auf dem trail: Sattel wieder in die Waage und 1,5 cm nach hinten, über die Markierung hinaus. Mal schauen wie lange er das mitmacht.
Ja, ich will aus diesem MTB ein "Rennrad" machen, eins für die Berge. Dafür hab ich es gekauft und pass es an. Ein QuälDichRad quasi. Für den Spaß hab ich andere.
QuälDich im Sinne von workout, nicht von Körperschädigung. Das scheint jetzt gelungen zu sein, ich bin zufrieden. Jetzt ein ordentlicher Kompromiss aus up- und downhill.
Und wie mir meine roadbikes bestätigen kann es orthopädisch nicht so verkehrt sein,wie ich fahre. Seit ich wieder richtig radfahre ( ca. 2 Jahre) haben sich meine Wirbel-/Bandscheibenschmerzen drastisch verringert. Ich arbeite stark körperlich, viel über Kopf und partout nicht rückengerecht.
Was mich wundert, wo fahrt Ihr mit solchen Lenkerbreiten. Da käm ich auf meinen hometrails keine 20m weit mit speed. Na, heißt ja nicht umsonst Schwarzwald, so dicht stehn da die Bäume.
Ein Gefühl schleicht sich allerdings immer mehr bei mir ein. Wurde auf Seite 1 glaub ich schon mal kurz angeschnitten. Ein Gefühl des Sattseins,der Bequemlichkeit, der Dekadenz.  Für was quälen, wenn ich's auch einfacher haben kann.Scheiß auf die 3 min, ich bin auch oben angekommen. Das Letzte aus sich rausholen ist wohl nicht mehr so angesagt. Mutti und der Arzt werden den Rest schon besorgen. Erlebe ich ich über die letzten Jahre  auch immer mehr im persönlichen  Alltag, sprich Arbeit.
Letzten Montag hab ich live mitbekommen wie eine doch etwas fettleiberige Familie meinen Hausberg mit dem Pedelec geentert hat. Und die  noch etws fettleiberige Tochter erzählt dann dem Sportlehrer, wie sie fett auf 1000 hm gebiket ist und kriegt noch 'ne 1 als Zusatzbelohnung zu dem Nutella-Weißbrot von der Mutti.
Naja, nur so'n Gedanke. In 7h schwing ich mich auf mein Arbeitsrad, fahr die 20 km zur Baustelle, helf am Samstag einem jungen Kollegen aus, fahr dann 35 km zurück, schwing mich dann auf meinen twentyniner um noch ein paar hm zu machen um dann am Sonntag die erste Marathondistanz dieses Jahr mit dem TT zu fahren.
Aber ich bin schon noch in der Lage einzuschätzen das ich was am Schwimmer hab, nicht die Anderen


----------



## RuhrRadler (24. Mai 2014)

Mordred schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> nach fast 20-jähriger Abstinenz (nur Fullys seit `96, jedes Jahr freeride-lastiger) hats mich wieder gepackt und ich hab mir ein Hardtail geholt, und zwar ein 29er. Ich wollt halt mal wieder mehr km und hm schrubben und natürlich die Vor-/Nachteile eines twentyniners selbst erfahren. Das hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt, ich bin begeistert, oder besser gesagt überzeugt ( für Forstautobahnen bis mittelschwere trails ).Yeah, auf jeden Fall total überzeugt....
> Nun aber zu meinem prob. Bike (Canyon GCAL 6.9 in M, bei 1,70cm) bekommen, aufgebaut, Sitzhöhe eingestellt (schon blöd geschaut dabei, zwecks Reach und Überhöhung), draufgesetzt und das Blödgucken wurde bestätigt.Drauf sitzen ist schon mal ungeil....
> Ich kam mir vor wie auf meinem schwersten Enduro, nur ohne Federweg.Fahren damit scheint auch nicht der Bringer zu sein...
> ...



Hihihi
Grüße


----------



## Jesus Freak (24. Mai 2014)

Wenn wir nur alle so sein könnten wie Du! Dann wäre die Welt ein besserer Ort....

Und warum fragst Du hier nach der Meinung anderer, wenn sie Dich nicht interessiert und Du die Antwort schon kennst?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mordred (24. Mai 2014)

RuhrRadler schrieb:


> Hihihi
> Grüße



Sorry, hier muss ich mich entschuldigen, aber ich werd daraus nicht wirklich schlau. Btw, ich hab es sogar geschafft vor ein paar Jahren noch in meinem hohen Alter eine völlig neue Sprache zu verstehen und teilweise sogar zu sprechen, Allemanisch oder Badner-Deutsch, und das als Plattdeutscher von der Ostseeküste,  ganz so dumm schein ich ja noch nicht zu sein, allerdings erschließt sich mir dieser post absolut, auch bei mehrmaligem Lesen, nicht!
Bitte um Erleuchtung,...äh Erläuterung. Merci !



Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Wenn wir nur alle so sein könnten wie Du! Dann wäre die Welt ein besserer Ort....
> 
> Und warum fragst Du hier nach der Meinung anderer, wenn sie Dich nicht interessiert und Du die Antwort schon kennst?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk



Auch hier erschließt sich mir die Sinnerschließung nicht wirklich. Da kann ich nur teilweise reagieren:
Dann sei doch so, faß Dich am Schlafitchen und töte Deinen inneren Schweinehund. Dein Körper,  Deine Mitmenschen, Deine Krankenkasse, Dein Chef , besonders auch Dein Mädel (falls vorhanden) und auch die Natur wird es Dir danken, wenn Du Dich so reinkniest  und fährst wie ich. Und steck andere damit an. Dann wird es wirklich besser.
Als Jünger dürfte Dir das doch gar nicht so schwer fallen.


Bitte, ich würde gerne hier beim Thema bleiben, mich mit Bikern genau darüber, auch gerne kontrovers !, unterhalten. Kinderkacke hab ich im nichtvirtuellen Leben genug. Wenn sich irgendjemand aufgrund meiner Aussagen angepisst fühlt, sollte er sich mal Ganzkörper vor den Spiegel stellen.
Genug OT
.
Bei der heutigen Feierabendrunde kam mir folgendes in den Sinn. Wenn ich nun gestern den Sattel bis getno nach hinten geschoben habe verliere ich uphill theoretisch ein bisschen Traktion  am VR und sitz wieder mehr hinter dem Tretlager, sprich weniger Druck aufs Pedal. Eigentlich schlecht.
Wäre also die Idee den 120er VB gegen einen 140er zu tauschen, den Sattel wieder vorschieben und schauen wann ich mich zwecks der Frontlastigkeit und des zunehmenden Geradeauslaufs dann doch endlich mal um diverse Grundsteine oder Bäume wickel.
Einen Versuch ist es wert. Mal die nächste Lohntüte abwarten. Andererseits kann ich dann bald einen Vorbauhandel aufmachen.


----------



## Shreck (24. Mai 2014)

Auf dem Bild sieht es aus, dass durch den -17 Grad Vorbau der Lenker allerdings nur etwas langsamer an Höhe gewinnt. Winkel ist zwar negativ aber die Lenkerhöhe wird nicht direkt vermindert. Begründung 140mm Vorbau statt -25 Grad Vorbau mit 120mm?
Klär mich auf, ich lerne gerne


----------



## markus-maximus (25. Mai 2014)

Gibt doch auch nen low10 von Syntace - da kommt man doch deutlich tiefer...negative Vorbauten sind im WC bei Zwergen zweckmäßig..aber km damit abreissen...wer es mag


----------



## Mordred (30. Mai 2014)

Shreck schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild sieht es aus, dass durch den -17 Grad Vorbau der Lenker allerdings nur etwas langsamer an Höhe gewinnt. Winkel ist zwar negativ aber die Lenkerhöhe wird nicht direkt vermindert. Begründung 140mm Vorbau statt -25 Grad Vorbau mit 120mm?
> Klär mich auf, ich lerne gerne



Jo, da grübel ich auch schon drüber. Bleibt bei meinem Wissensstand nur die Option eines stufenlos winkelverstellbaren 140 VB ( ich hasse häßliche Sachen an meinen bikes) . Den solange bis das Optimum gefunden ist und dann der Wechsel zu einem richtig oder fast passendem Festen. Die Feinheiten sollte dann ein selbstangepaßter spacer machen. Muss leider, aufgrund des Auflagedrucks, zwischen Steuersatz und VB noch einen fahren. Momentan 5mm. Da geht also noch was.
Oder, der smartere Weg, wenngleich auch amortisationstechnisch ein Loch des Schwärzesten, 'ne anständige CNC-Fräse und den VB mit 142,548 mm Länge  und 19, 274º  selbst gefräst . Gibt's nicht schon 3D-Drucker für alle Alu-Sorten?

Falls Ihr nicht bessere Vorschläge habt werd ich mich wohl für die erste Lösung entscheiden, denn eins ist sicher:
Dieses bike bleibt vorerst auf unbestimmte Zeit in meinem Stall. So schnell so viele hm hab ich seit Jahren nicht erfahren. Und da soll der Bock auch auf's l-Tüpfelchen passen.


----------



## Mordred (30. Mai 2014)

Z





markus-maximus schrieb:


> Gibt doch auch nen low10 von Syntace - da kommt man doch deutlich tiefer...negative Vorbauten sind im WC bei Zwergen zweckmäßig..aber km damit abreissen...wer es mag



Man siehts auf den Bildern  wahrscheinlich nicht, aber das Pendant von Ritchey ist bei mir verbaut und natürlich voll ins Negative gedreht.
Aber Merci, auf solche Infos und Geistesblitze warte ich ! Es gibt bestimmt irgendetwas, was ich noch nicht kenne.
Zu meiner Anfangszeit gab es, ich glaub auch von syntace, ein kplt anpassbares VB-Lenkersystem, der Name fällt mir nicht ein, war in meinen Augen auch optisch nicht so der burner, aber im Endeffekt würd ich der Funktion die Form folgen lassen, wenns nicht arg zu häßlich und zu schwer würde.
Früher hab ich mich immer über die corratec bows amüsiert, ... mein, dieses bike hat ganz schön viel davon  .


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Mai 2014)

Syntace VRO? Meinst du das?


----------



## IceQ- (30. Mai 2014)

Mordred schrieb:


> LOL, herrlich zu lesen !
> Sitz jetzt grad nach ' ner schönen schnellen Feierabendrunde bei einem Hefe und les die letzten posts.
> Schön kontrovers, schön spannend, Eure Vorlieben.
> Letzte Tuningmaßnahmen heute auf dem trail: Sattel wieder in die Waage und 1,5 cm nach hinten, über die Markierung hinaus. Mal schauen wie lange er das mitmacht.
> Ja, ich will aus diesem MTB ein "Rennrad" machen, eins für die Berge. Dafür hab ich es gekauft und pass es an. Ein QuälDichRad quasi. Für den Spaß hab ich andere.



Keine Ahnung wie der Schwarzwald, wo du lebst, die Wege sind, aber den ich kenne, der hat auch bergauf teilweise richtig grobsteinige Waldstrassen, wo ich über jedes Stück Kontrolle am Lenker dankbar bin, weil es sonst zum Kontrollverlust und damit Sturz bzw. ausklinken kommt.
Hier in den (schweizer) Alpen und Jura oder Emmental  ist es auf jeden Fall ab 1500hm standard.

Anscheinend verstehst du unter MTB Fürs Quälen, normale Waldstrassen im Vollspeed hochzufahren und diese auch wieder runterzurocken. Aber das ist überhaupt nicht das ,was bspw. ein Marathon oder ähnlich ausmacht.

Fahr mal ein derartiges Rennen. Du hast ja mit Sicherheit die Kondition eine lange Runde am Nationalpark Bike Marathon Scuol, am Eiger oder Grand Verbier zu fahren.
Spätestens wenn du sowas mal gefahren bist, weisst du wieso es nicht mehr so "klassisch" wie früher ist und es nicht wirklich mit einem RR vergleichbar ist.

Wenn du nach 80km und 3000hm nur ganz wenig auf diese Geometrie angewiesen bist heisst du mit Sicherheit Urs Huber und bist Profi.


Ich fahre Langstrecken Marathons. Ich gucke ehrlich gesagt nicht auf die Minute, was aber nur daran liegt, dass ich schon immer einen Kampf gegen mich führe um die 3000-5000hm zu packen!
Quälen tut man sich also genauso. Da wird das maximale herausgeholt und dann ist ein wenig mehr Kontrolle nach 5h im Sattel sehr wichtig. Oder das man seinen Körper nicht durchgehend um 90° biegt. ich wäre auf jeden Fall nicht fähig diese Strecken sonst zu fahren!




Mordred schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, wo fahrt Ihr mit solchen Lenkerbreiten. Da käm ich auf meinen hometrails keine 20m weit mit speed. Na, heißt ja nicht umsonst Schwarzwald, so dicht stehn da die Bäume.



Fahrtechnik und Fahrsicherheit. Ich habe einen 680mm Lenker und ich bin hier in der Schweiz erst einmal wo wirklich nicht durchgekommen.



Mordred schrieb:


> Ein Gefühl schleicht sich allerdings immer mehr bei mir ein. Wurde auf Seite 1 glaub ich schon mal kurz angeschnitten. Ein Gefühl des Sattseins,der Bequemlichkeit, der Dekadenz.  Für was quälen, wenn ich's auch einfacher haben kann.Scheiß auf die 3 min, ich bin auch oben angekommen. Das Letzte aus sich rausholen ist wohl nicht mehr so angesagt.



Mountainbike != Vollspeed auf ner präperierten Piste! Siehe oben!




Mordred schrieb:


> Naja, nur so'n Gedanke. In 7h schwing ich mich auf mein Arbeitsrad, fahr die 20 km zur Baustelle, helf am Samstag einem jungen Kollegen aus, fahr dann 35 km zurück, schwing mich dann auf meinen twentyniner um noch ein paar hm zu machen um dann am Sonntag die erste Marathondistanz dieses Jahr mit dem TT zu fahren.


Marathondistanz und jetzt noch das passende Gelände! Dann merkst du vielleicht was


----------



## Mordred (30. Mai 2014)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie der Schwarzwald, wo du lebst, die Wege sind, aber den ich kenne, der hat auch bergauf teilweise richtig grobsteinige Waldstrassen, wo ich über jedes Stück Kontrolle am Lenker dankbar bin, weil es sonst zum Kontrollverlust und damit Sturz bzw. ausklinken kommt.
> Hier in den (schweizer) Alpen und Jura oder Emmental  ist es auf jeden Fall ab 1500hm standard.
> 
> Anscheinend verstehst du unter MTB Fürs Quälen, normale Waldstrassen im Vollspeed hochzufahren und diese auch wieder runterzurocken. Aber das ist überhaupt nicht das ,was bspw. ein Marathon oder ähnlich ausmacht.
> ...





IceQ- schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie der Schwarzwald, wo du lebst, die Wege sind, aber den ich kenne, der hat auch bergauf teilweise richtig grobsteinige Waldstrassen, wo ich über jedes Stück Kontrolle am Lenker dankbar bin, weil es sonst zum Kontrollverlust und damit Sturz bzw. ausklinken kommt.
> Hier in den (schweizer) Alpen und Jura oder Emmental  ist es auf jeden Fall ab 1500hm standard.
> 
> Anscheinend verstehst du unter MTB Fürs Quälen, normale Waldstrassen im Vollspeed hochzufahren und diese auch wieder runterzurocken. Aber das ist überhaupt nicht das ,was bspw. ein Marathon oder ähnlich ausmacht.
> ...



Ein letztes Mal:
Auch hier werde ich aus mehr als der Hälfte nicht schlau, die andere Hälfte trägt ja auch nicht viel zum Thema bei.
Darfst mich aber gern direkt und myself bei der Säntis anschnacken, hast es ja nicht soweit. 
Und nu 'is gut!


----------



## Mordred (30. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Syntace VRO? Meinst du das?



Jupp, genau den oder das mein ich. Hab jetzt nur mal kurz reingegoogelt, morgen noch mal genauer. Könnt was sein. Das scheints auch noch zu geben. Interessant,  aber erst morgen abend einer weiteren Würdigung würdig, da jetzt erstmal schlafen angesagt ist.
Merci für den Tipp !


----------



## Twenty9er (23. Juni 2014)

Mordred schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> nach fast 20-jähriger Abstinenz (nur Fullys seit `96, jedes Jahr freeride-lastiger) hats mich wieder gepackt und ich hab mir ein Hardtail geholt, und zwar ein 29er. Ich wollt halt mal wieder mehr km und hm schrubben und natürlich die Vor-/Nachteile eines twentyniners selbst erfahren. Das hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt, ich bin begeistert, oder besser gesagt überzeugt ( für Forstautobahnen bis mittelschwere trails ).
> Nun aber zu meinem prob. Bike (Canyon GCAL 6.9 in M, bei 1,70cm) bekommen, aufgebaut, Sitzhöhe eingestellt (schon blöd geschaut dabei, zwecks Reach und Überhöhung), draufgesetzt und das Blödgucken wurde bestätigt.
> Ich kam mir vor wie auf meinem schwersten Enduro, nur ohne Federweg.
> ...


 
Vielleicht wurde die Frage bereits gestellt, aber warum das GC AL und nicht das GC AL SLX?
Das AL ist für Einsteiger gedacht und hat daher eine entsprechende Komfort-Geometrie.
Das AL SLX hat die sportlichere Geometrie (z.b. kürzeres Steuerrohr und damit niedrigere Front) und ist für den race-orientierten Fahrer gedacht.
Ich habe selbst in den 90igern mit dem Biken angefangen und komme daher auch aus der Zeit der lange Vorbauten, schmalen Lenker und Lenkerhörnchen und bin damit unzählige Marathons im Schwarzwald gefahren.
Ich kann nur raten, lass dich auf die breiteren Lenker und kurzen Vorbauten ein. Am Anfang ist das ungewohnt aber man erkennt schnell die Vorteile und möchte nicht mehr zurück. Mittlerweile fahren alle Profis so und sind damit schneller als früher.
Daher ja, man fährt mittlerweile so XC inkl. Race. Die Zeiten ändern sich. Man nennt das Weiterentwicklung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siwo (25. Juni 2014)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde die Frage bereits gestellt, aber warum das GC AL und nicht das GC AL SLX?
> Das AL ist für Einsteiger gedacht und hat daher eine entsprechende Komfort-Geometrie.
> Das AL SLX hat die sportlichere Geometrie (z.b. kürzeres Steuerrohr und damit niedrigere Front) und ist für den race-orientierten Fahrer gedacht.
> Ich habe selbst in den 90igern mit dem Biken angefangen und komme daher auch aus der Zeit der lange Vorbauten, schmalen Lenker und Lenkerhörnchen und bin damit unzählige Marathons im Schwarzwald gefahren.
> ...



Ich habe ebenso das GC AL 6.9 in M, soweit ich gesehen habe ist die Steuerrohrhöhe gleich wie am SLX.
Mir ging es nach der ersten Runde genauso, hab jetzt einen 110mm Vorbau -8° mit 620mm Lenker mit Pseudohörnchen.
Es ist zwar richtig daß man mit den breiten Lenker mehr Kontrolle in technischen Sektionen hat, allerdings ist die Aerodynamik miserabel. Ich bezweifle dass die meisten Profis mit diesen Hirschgeweihen durch die Gegend fahren.
Fürs Grobe hab ich ja mein Fully mit breitem Lenker, aber das GC benutze ich für leichte Touren und wenn ich Strecke zurücklegen möchte. Dann ist die tiefe Sitzposition mit schmalerem Lenker viel besser geeignet.


----------



## Twenty9er (26. Juni 2014)

siwo schrieb:


> Ich habe ebenso das GC AL 6.9 in M, soweit ich gesehen habe ist die Steuerrohrhöhe gleich wie am SLX.
> Mir ging es nach der ersten Runde genauso, hab jetzt einen 110mm Vorbau -8° mit 620mm Lenker mit Pseudohörnchen.
> Es ist zwar richtig daß man mit den breiten Lenker mehr Kontrolle in technischen Sektionen hat, allerdings ist die Aerodynamik miserabel. Ich bezweifle dass die meisten Profis mit diesen Hirschgeweihen durch die Gegend fahren.
> Fürs Grobe hab ich ja mein Fully mit breitem Lenker, aber das GC benutze ich für leichte Touren und wenn ich Strecke zurücklegen möchte. Dann ist die tiefe Sitzposition mit schmalerem Lenker viel besser geeignet.


Nach den Angaben auf www.canyon.com ist die Steuerrohrlänge nicht gleich. Noch deutlich wird der Unterschied zwischen AL und AL SLX anhand der Stack. u. Reach-Angaben!
AL: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3208#tab-reiter2
AL SLX: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3173#tab-reiter2
Das AL ist vereinfacht gesagt kürzer und höher!!
Bei den Profis fahren mittlerweile alle breite Lenker, aber die Strecken sind meist auch nicht mit leichten Touren zu vergleichen ;-)


----------



## Willi777 (26. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte zuvor ein HT und ein Jahr lang mit der richtigen Sitzgeometrie gekämpft an Sattel. Lenker. Vorbau und Griffen. Der Schmerz in den Händen war nicht in den Griff zu kriegen.
Nun fahre ich ein Stereo mit 80mm Vorbau 6° nach oben und 720 mm Lenker (die ich erst auch für überzogen hielt)
Schon aufgrund der grundsätzlich anderen Geometrie sitze ich ein Stück aufrechter und fühle mich sauwohl.
allerdings ist es auch kein Race-Fully, sondern mit 140 mm eher Richtung AM/Enduro.
Ich kam zu dem Schluss, dass diese Race-Haltung für meinen Körper einfach nicht passt. Mag auch an den 108 kg liegen.
Übrigens habe ich gelesen, dass breite Lenker die Atmung verbessern, da der Brustkorb „geöffneter“ ist, als bei engem Griff.
In jedem Fall sollte man nicht nach Trend oder Optik gehen (wie sehe ich für andere aus auf dem Rad), sondern der eigenen Anatomie und Gesundheit Rechnung tragen.


----------



## siwo (27. Juni 2014)

ja das steuerrohr ist 10mm kürzer und reach 20mm länger, allerdings bei gleicher oberrohrlange. Daraus resultiert ein steilerer sitzrohrwinkel. So rein von den daten kann ich noch nicht beurteilen ob ich da besser sitze. 
M.M. nach kommen die breiten Lenker Aufgrund des Verzichts auf Hörnchen. Wenn ich da aussen greife, habe ich eine ähnlich breite Griffhaltung wie mit einem 6-8 cm breiteren Lenker.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Juni 2014)

Äh.,.. nein. Ein breiter Lenker ist in erster Linie bergab von Vorteil, und da würde wohl keiner an den Hörnchen zugreifen.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (27. Juni 2014)

Ein breiterer Lenker ersetzt imho auch nicht die Barends. Die Stellung der Hände ist ja ne ganz andere beim Griff an die Barends. Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb ich auch am neuen 660mm Flatbar nach wie vor Barends hab: weil sie - gerad bei längeren Touren - alternative Griffmöglichkeiten bieten, was die Hände entlastet.


----------



## siwo (27. Juni 2014)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Äh.,.. nein. Ein breiter Lenker ist in erster Linie bergab von Vorteil, und da würde wohl keiner an den Hörnchen zugreifen.


Das ist völlig richtig, aber da ich mit dem HT selten downhillmäßig unterwegs bin brauche ich die breite Haltung vor allem bergauf.
Im Endeffekt muß jeder selbst entscheiden wie er am besten sitzt.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (27. Juni 2014)

Noch ne Ergänzung: Breiterer Lenker macht sich tatsächlich auch bergauf positiv bemerkbar, nämlich wenns im kleinen Gang sehr steil und sehr langsam auf technischem Terrain hoch geht. Insbesondere bei Spurrillen lässt sich dann die Linie besser halten, ohne dass es wackelig wird.


----------



## Mordred (27. Juni 2014)

Schön das es hier noch weiter geht!
Und es kristallisiert  sich eins heraus. Jeder wie er mag und kann.
Und das ist gut so.
Ich persönlich hab noch mal links und rechts 15mm vom Lenker abgenommen, die Hörnchen mit haltbaren Gummis (die SV 20 leicht sind sehr schnell gerissen) überzogen und fühle mich pudelwohl auf dem bike. Noch einiges an der Sitzhöhe und dem Luftdruck der Gabel gespielt, jetzt passt es.
An der Geometrie wird sich nicht mehr viel ändern, einiges noch am Gewicht. Da aber auch nur wirtschaftlich gerechnet.
Nen anständiger LRS mit tubeless, viel mehr nicht.

@twenty9ner
Die paar mm mehr Sportlichkeit beim SLX  haben sich für mich wirtschaftlich nicht gerechnet, da ich auch dort hätte anpassen müssen. Directmount ist für Babys, innenverlegte Züge für Kommunisten, allein die Steckachse hinten wàre nice to have.
Breite Lenker und kurze VB weiß ich sehr wohl zu schätzen , aber dann eher in lac blanc, mit 'nem bisschen potenten Federweg zwischen mir und dem trail.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Von Ortenberg bis zum Moosturm brauch ich eine geradeauslaufende Klettermaschine. Und in den trails dazwischen machts dann die Erfahrung, wobei, wie ich ja schon schrob, ich mit 'nem breiten Lenker manchmal eher abbremsen muss um zwischen unseren Schwarzen Wald-Bäumen durchzuzirkulieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (2. Juli 2014)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> weil sie - gerad bei längeren Touren - alternative Griffmöglichkeiten bieten, was die Hände entlastet.


Wobei sich bei mir der Griff Richtung Lenkermitte (also Richtung Zeitfahrposition)als fast genauso brauchbar erwiesen hat. Bergauf nutz ich sie auch nicht. Ist aber sicherlich geschmackssache.

Letztlich ist mir die Sicherheit bergab aber deutlich wichtiger, auch wenn es mich in Haltern am 22. ja wahrscheinlich auf Grund der Lenkerbreite (bzw. eines Fahrfehlers, der mit schmaleren Lenker kein Problem gewesen wäre)im Training unglücklich gelegt hat. Umbauen werd ich trotzdem nicht mehr. Der 720mm breite Lenker ist für mich genau das Richtige.


----------

